# My VIP 211K as a DLNA server but nothing is seen ??? little help please



## daddie_longlegs (Nov 9, 2007)

On my Panasonic Viera & WDTVLive hub,my VIP 211k is seen as a DLNA server but nothing is seen when I click on the 211K. My 211K is networked via ethernet line and has a HD attached so the 211K can be a DVR. I don't understand why this receiver is seen and my 722 receiver is not, and why if it is seen I can not access it!! Someone please educate me!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The ViP211K is NOT a DLNA server. Why it advertises itself as a DLNA server is a mystery.

Again, the ViP211K is NOT a DLNA server. I'm relatively certain it isn't a DLNA client either.

AFAIK, no satellite receivers feature DMS capability.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any technical info to post?


----------



## daddie_longlegs (Nov 9, 2007)

I have no other technical info. The 211k just shows up on my TV and my WDTV!! But I can't access it. Confusing!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps some program run on PC to get details about the service ?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have the 211k broadband connected? My Hopper sees my laptop and computer since it is on the same network and the computers sees the Hopper. Thanks.



daddie_longlegs said:


> I have no other technical info. The 211k just shows up on my TV and my WDTV!! But I can't access it. Confusing!!!!


----------

